# 2008 Dikhololo MF?



## scrapbook nut (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried to pay their 2008 MFs yet? Any response from them?  If so - what email address did you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 2, 2007)

You can't pay these before March.


----------



## custcarcen (Jan 3, 2007)

The e-mail address on my statement received today is 
contact-us@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## Pat H (Jan 3, 2007)

The m/f for a 1 Bdr red is running about $192.


----------



## Cayuga (Jan 6, 2007)

Pat H said:


> The m/f for a 1 Bdr red is running about $192.



I got an electronic statement ( for the first time!) this week and they were asking 1414 Rand for my 1bdr/red mf's. At the time I checked, this converted to about $206.
Where did you get $192 from?


----------



## pagosajim (Jan 6, 2007)

Got my invoice a few days ago.  Last year I paid 2572 Rand for my 3BR unit.  Below is an extract from my invoice.  If I read this correctly, this year I'm paying 2527 Rand?



> 2007/01/01 Balance B/F -2,572.00 (last year's fee indicating payment)
> 
> 2007/01/01 xxxxx Annual Levy - K09 1,805.00
> 2007/01/01 xxxxx Annual Levy - K06 722.00


----------



## scrapbook nut (Jan 6, 2007)

My invoice dated 1/1/07 also says 1414 Rand for a 1BR red week.

Does anyone know if the invoice is for the 2007 weeks (which I already banked) or the the 2008 weeks that come available in March?

Their statements always confuse me!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2007)

These are statements of our account balances, not invoices for future payments - unless you didn't already pay your 2007 levy. They are showing your balance as of Jan 1, 2007, taking into account the payment you made in 2006 for your 2007 mf, showing as a credit balance brought forward (which actually consists of any additional overage that was already on your account), and then your 2007 levy. Usually there is a credit balance, the slight "overpayment" you were charged. 

These don't tell us what we will be charged during 2007 for our 2008 levies.

At least this is how I read these.

Edited to add: at today's conversion rates, the 2007 levies for a 1 BR red flexi = 194.50 in US $$. I'm not sure whether they'll be charging folks the same amounts for their 2008 levies.


----------



## Bozoshoes (Jan 18, 2007)

*Payment Procedure*

Can we please go over the proper way to pay the fees via Credit Card. I have done this before, and I swear that every year I have to ask this question because I forget or the procedure changes from year to year. Any help as to the format and the proper address would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MelBay (Jan 21, 2007)

I use my "Shop Safe" feature on my credit card (Bank of America) and generate a one time # to send them.  That way, it can only be used once, and if someone else get a hold of it, I'm not hosed.

I send my "Shop Safe" generated # to contact-us@dikhololo.co.za

along with my Account #, name, address, expiration date, and CVC #.  Been doing this for 5 or 6 years and haven't had a problem yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cayuga (Jan 22, 2007)

MelBay said:


> I use my "Shop Safe" feature on my credit card (Bank of America) and generate a one time # to send them.  That way, it can only be used once, and if someone else get a hold of it, I'm not hosed.
> 
> I send my "Shop Safe" generated # to contact-us@dikhololo.co.za
> 
> ...



What is a "shop safe" feature and how do you use it?


----------



## JackieD (Jan 22, 2007)

Judy sent this form to me because I was thinking I was due to pay (but have to wait til March...)   

DIKHOLOLO

I agree to pay for my 200_____ maintenance fee on my credit card below:

Credit Card number:  ____________________________

Expiration Date: ________________________________

CVC Security Code: ____________________________

Please mark: MasterCard ____ or American Express ____ or Visa ____ 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Name & Surname: ______________________________________________

Dikhololo owner number: ________________________________________

Please bank my week at RCI :	YES ____	NO ____

RCI number: ________________________

Unit Size:  __________________________

Address:	_________________________		

                    _________________________

                    _________________________   


Contact details  e-mail :_____________________

Fax number : ______________________________

Telephone number : _________________________                

Send details to judy@dikhololo.co.za  Fax 012 277 9003	(LOCAL)					
Fax +27 12 277 9003  (INTERNATIONAL)
The plus represents the international access code for the calling country
All levies are payable on 1 March of each year and it is the responsibility of the member to ensure that it is paid. A member shall not be relieved from his duty to pay the levy and any interest and/or additional sums which the company may impose in terms of clause 5.8 by virtue of any failure or oversight on the part of the company or anyone else causing an account in respect of the levies being received late or not at all.


----------



## MelBay (Jan 24, 2007)

*Shop Safe*

Cayuga,

I don't know who issues your credit card(s) so I have no way of knowing if you even have the Shop Safe feature available.  I have my Mastercard through Bank of America, and when I log in there's a link to generate a SHOP SAFE number.  I use it twice a year, when I pay DIK and also my Glenmore Sands levy.  

Check with whoever issues your card to see if they have this or something similar.  Hope this helps.


----------

